# cleaner



## fishonthegrill (Aug 17, 2013)

what would be a good cleaner to clean reel parts after its been tore down?


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

The best stuff I have used is called Strike Hold. It cleans and lubricates, works great on guns also.
you can order it from 
marxman.us


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

good ole gasoline in a pot..Use a paintbrush. Then dry everything off and re lube!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Cleaner*

I use Gunk concentrate cut 6:1 with Kerosene...but my fingers are numb and my hair is falling out!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I use good old dawn dish soap and an old toothbrush. Then the part is dropped into a small dish of Remoil to displace any moisture.

Really stubborn stuff gets hit with carb or brake cleaner. But that is really rare.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use Mineral Spirits in a parts washer.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

DoneDeal2 said:


> good ole gasoline in a pot..Use a paintbrush. Then dry everything off and re lube!


 
x2

just discovered how great it works. I don't soak them long either. I think 5 minutes and then I don't even have to scrub.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

foreverfishing said:


> x2
> 
> just discovered how great it works. I don't soak them long either. I think 5 minutes and then I don't even have to scrub.


Unless you have a fire..!!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> Unless you have a fire..!!


yea I try to keep my propane touch away from the gas!!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably not good for smoker's either...


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> I use Mineral Spirits in a parts washer.


 Take a look at before and after pics on Keith's work...Ocean Master does some really good work.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

What's fun worth without a little danger.


----------

